# Σπάνια ελληνικά χειρόγραφα στο διαδίκτυο



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2013)

*Η Βιβλιοθήκη του Βατικανού και η Βοδληιανή της Οφξόρδης ψηφιοποίησαν τις ελληνικές και εβραϊκές συλλογές τους*

Τα ομηρικά έπη, έργα του Σοφοκλή, του Πλάτωνα και του Ιπποκράτη που περιλαμβάνονται σε σπάνια χειρόγραφα της ελληνικής συλλογής της Αποστολικής Βιβλιοθήκης του Βατικανού καθώς και ελληνικά χειρόγραφα από την εξαιρετική συλλογή της Βοδληιανής Βιβλιοθήκης της Οφξόρδης είναι προσβάσιμα σε όλους στο διαδίκτυο από τον *κοινό ιστότοπο των δύο βιβλιοθηκών*. Ο ιστότοπος εγκαινιάστηκε επισήμως την Τρίτη 3 Δεκεμβρίου και ο χρήστης του διαδικτύου θα βρίσκει εκεί έναν διαρκώς αυξανόμενο αριθμό ψηφιοποιημένων χειρογράφων, αρχετύπων και παλαίτυπων βιβλίων από τις συλλογές των δύο εκπληκτικών βιβλιοθηκών.

[....]

(Το Βήμα)


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2013)

...
Ενδιαφέρον!

Και το γλωσσικά ενδιαφέρον:* the Bodleian Library = η Μποντλιανή Βιβλιοθήκη*




pidyo said:


> Βοδληιανή ή Βοδλεϊανή τη λέγανε παλιά (το δεύτερο κυρίως στα χρόνια μου, ίσως γιατί το πρώτο φαίνεται κι ακούγεται όντως άθλιο). Όταν λέω παλιά εννοώ όταν χωρούσε σε μια τσέπη.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> *η Βοδληιανή της Οφξόρδης *



Με κάτι γλωσσοδέτες σαν τη _Βοδληιανή_, φτάνουν να γράφουν _Οφξόρδη_...

Για τη _Βοδληιανή_ ή _Μποντλιανή_:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9665-the-Bodleian-Library-η-Μποντλιανή-Βιβλιοθήκη


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Με κάτι γλωσσοδέτες σαν τη _Βοδληιανή_, φτάνουν να γράφουν _Οφξόρδη_...


Χρστμου!


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2013)

Η Οφξόρδη είναι ως γνωστόν έδρα πολλών οφ-(κ)σορ εταιρειών.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 4, 2014)

Καταρχάς να πούμε πως υπάρχει κι ένα ακόμη νήμα μας για απάνια ελληνικά χειρόγραφα στο Διαδίκτυο: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-σπάνια-χειρόγραφα-της-Βρετανικής-Βιβλιοθήκης.

Και στη συνέχεια να καταθέσω ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον συναφές βιντεάκι:


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2014)

Για όλα πια υπάρχει πρώτη δημοσίευση σ' αυτό το φόρουμ! :)


----------

